# Puppy pees a lot?



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

Is it normal for a two month old puppy to pee every 45-60 minutes? Or could it be a UTI? 

He does drink a lot of water during the day and he pees frequently but not in small amounts. It seems like he pees a lot to me. 
He has even peed twice in the course of 5-10 minutes. 

Does this sound like UTI? I would really prefer to not go to a vet if it's nothing (since my brother and I pay for him), but of course if it's needed, we would.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

That sounds pretty normal for such a young puppy. It's usually recommended to take puppies out at least once an hour during potty training as well as right after eating, drinking, playing and napping.


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

I would say yes. A two month old is practically an infant. Their bladders are still very tiny and cannot control their pee or get any "I need to pee" signals.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

At 8 wks, we were going out every 20-30 minutes to avoid accidents.


----------



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'm still going to have my mom analyze his urine just in case, but I'll be sure to take him out more often now. Is it normal for him to pee within 5-10 minute intervals? Like I take him out and he pees, then he comes inside and pees again. Or maybe he just drank a lot of water?


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

That just sounds like a puppy


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

It's always best to just get him checked to be sure. 

What may be happening though is he may not be peeing completely while outside, so he pees again when inside.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

>>> he may not be peeing completely while outside, so he pees again when inside. 

This is common with a young pup. He'll grow out of it, but help him learn where he gets rewarded to pee ... outside!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Normal! Do praise him when he goes outside, and then WAIT outside another 5-10 minutes before going back inside.


----------

